# Real Geese Pro Series



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I bought a dozen of the new real geese pro series a couple days ago. The new non-reflective surface on the decoy works great. I have been playing with them for a little bit and there is almost no shine on them at all. Plus they look awesome with Bigfoots.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

:thumb: I agree 8) the silos are the best out there in my opinion.We bought 10 dozen last year k: and was a good purchase becouse they really look good :wink:.We sold all other silos becouse they shine to much oke: But if you havent tryed them take a look and they do look good mixed with bigfoot dekes eace:


----------



## ND Gander (Jul 9, 2002)

It it true that the pro only has one side with the no shine?

I would buy some if both sides had the new no shine finish.

Please Help


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

Woods,

What do they run per doz? I may look into getting some for this season. Only if I can talk my soon to be wife into it. :eyeroll:


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

:crybaby: Yeah its true only one side is textured...they couldnt do both sides becouse during manufacturing the could only get one sideto stick(the other would tear off for some reason). :******:

:rock: They go for about 130 per dozen we bought 10 dozen last year and they look awesome  some days better than others!! :sniper:


----------

